# seabreeze are a good option?



## thach8 (Nov 28, 2007)

soo....
I've had some success so far potty training the pup. I'm so grateful to the people on this forum. The leash trick worked. The praising and loving and giving treats has worked. She still has accidents (going right off the pad) but otherwise, she now goes on her own to the pads rather than anyone forcing her to go. We also used some of the potty training spray to help her out too 

anyways, my problem is putting her away in her pen when I need to rest or do work etc.
We just have a cardboard 'blockade' at the moment. It keeps her fenced in, but now when we leave her, she does her usual hissy fit, but is now starting to tear down the cardboard and bite/almost eat it.

I need some advice as to a nice pen to put her in that is cost effective/strong etc
I read on here about a product called seabreeze pens, which are light weight and rather inexpensive. Has anyone heard about these before? Are there other options for me? 

I won't be keeping her in the pen forever. But at the moment, she just can't be trusted to go off on her own in case she still has some accidents.

Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I have not used that particular pen but the description says it is vinyl covered wire so it should be strong. If she is currently in an area where you can block her off why not just use a baby gate to close off that area? Just a thought. Although having an exercise pen is a great option when you take your pet to visit relatives. Some people have large areas that are impossible to gate off so an exercise pen is ideal. 

As for potty pad training this is what I found. When Sassy was young we had a couple of incidences where she would approach the pad, step on it with her front feet and then potty. Well that meant she pottied on the floor. I could not scold her because in her mind she was on the pad. So.....I put her pad inside a potty box. This box defined her potty area and thus no more accidents. Even when we visit friends and relatives we never have accidents. Sassy knows to go inside her box and we never have to worry about potty accidents.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

When Archie was a pup, I bought a metal pen at Petsmart - it's sections linked together so you can fold it up or open it up fully.

I had an extra scrap of vinyl flooring so our carpet wouldn't get soiled. The cage was large enough to hold a little doggie bed and toys, water and food bowls and at the other end - the pee pee pad (which eventually I had someone make me a box for so all four feet are inside the box). This is a good set up if you need to leave your pup alone for a bit.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> When Archie was a pup, I bought a metal pen at Petsmart - it's sections linked together so you can fold it up or open it up fully.
> 
> I had an extra scrap of vinyl flooring so our carpet wouldn't get soiled. The cage was large enough to hold a little doggie bed and toys, water and food bowls and at the other end - the pee pee pad (which eventually I had someone make me a box for so all four feet are inside the box). This is a good set up if you need to leave your pup alone for a bit.[/B]


We had the same, exact pen & set up. We put the pen in a corner of the kitchen (where I am most of the time anyway) and my husband actually bolted it to the wall so that when Ollie pushed against it, it wouldn't slide around the floor.

When he got a little older but still under a year old we got rid of the pen and just put a gate up in the kitchen doorway. The kitchen was doggie-proofed (including putting the trash in a locked cabinet--very important). 

Now at 15 months he has run of the house. He has proved himself worthy, lol.


----------



## thach8 (Nov 28, 2007)

a metal pen at petsmart....hmm.......
well, i'm off to purchase some bully sticks, so maybe I'll take a look at the pens. Hopefully they won't be too expensive.
I have a feeling we'll have to bolt the pen to the wall because Diamond gets quite emotional when we initially leave (or when she needs to go potty).

Unfortunately, our house is designed in such a way that simply child-gating certain areas would still be too large an area to give her and there would be a lot of gates necessary to corner off the area we would want (= too costly).


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I have (several) Seabreeze pens and I highly recommend them. They are great! I have a puppy of mass destruction, erm, I mean a puppy who likes to chew and they have held up VERY well. I take them with me when I go to shows and she is contained in the 4 panel one in the hotel rooms, never had a problem. My 9 week old puppies are housed in the 6 panel one. I do have the 24" one and I'm going to order a size smaller because the 24" doesn't fit in a suitcase. 
[attachment=30546:IMG_5513.jpg]

I also stick the 4 panel one outside so the girls can get some sun. We have way too much tree sap in our backyard, so I'm afraid they don't get to run around very often. Tree sap and long coats do not mix very well!

If I had tried cardboard, Caira probably would have eaten it in minutes!


----------



## Cathy (Mar 19, 2006)

I LOVE my Seabreeze pens and consider them my best purchases for the girlz. I own 4 pens of various sizes and 2 Malts so you can tell how much I like them.    

Cathy A


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

The seabreeze pens are great. But you will need to secure it to the wall or put a good mat under it with a wild one in the kitchen. Honestly I had one pup in a 48 in high metal midwest pen and he still moved it some!


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

Here is where I ordered my kennel from http://www.pet-dog-cat-supply-store.com/
and I was very, very pleased with the quality and the price. It works quite well, and I have it up against the refrigerator and the wall (so it is braced on both sides) and do not have to bolt it to anything. It seems heavy enough and has a pan in the bottom to catch any food, water or other mistakes so it is easy to clean when you need to. I have found GregRobert Enterprises to be very fast with delivery and excellent quality and customer service! This is a copy of the order:

PRODUCT = Icrate Pet Home Single Door
SERVICE = Icrate
QUANTITY = 1
SKU = 568414
PRICE = 34.99 USD

Hope this helps!

Cyndi


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I finally dumped my heavy Midwest xpen for a Seabreeze pan and I love it! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

I use the seabreeze pens when out for shows. I use the midwest ones at home. But if you have a climber they can go right up and over because of the way the slates are. Can't keep Tristan where I want him. He will follow me or if a girl is in season he will climb.
The seabreeze are so light weight and i have the size I can put in a suitcase if need be.
Good luck with your puppy.
Tina


----------



## yorkieville (May 9, 2005)

> I use the seabreeze pens when out for shows. I use the midwest ones at home. But if you have a climber they can go right up and over because of the way the slates are. Can't keep Tristan where I want him. He will follow me or if a girl is in season he will climb.
> The seabreeze are so light weight and i have the size I can put in a suitcase if need be.
> Good luck with your puppy.
> Tina[/B]


Tina,

What size fits in a suitcase?

Thanks,

Sheila


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

What are people's opinions on this expen??

It's a Breeze Ex Pen


----------



## thach8 (Nov 28, 2007)

Thanks guys for responding.
I went to petsmart yesturday, and the pens they sell are rather expensive and out of my parent's price range = $200+
I think I'll get my parents to invest in a seabreeze then since my pup has discovered ways of escaping the cardboard pens (that and she's ripping the cardboard apart).

I might also look up the midwest pens as well. The Breeze Ex pen looks interesting. I wonder how that one stands up to the seabreeze and the midwest pens. Hopefully shipping to Canada won't be too costly.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

> What are people's opinions on this expen??
> 
> It's a Breeze Ex Pen[/B]



Just like with soft crates, if you have a destructive dog, don't waste your money. They can eat right through them.


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

> Thanks guys for responding.
> I went to petsmart yesturday, and the pens they sell are rather expensive and out of my parent's price range = $200+
> I think I'll get my parents to invest in a seabreeze then since my pup has discovered ways of escaping the cardboard pens (that and she's ripping the cardboard apart).
> 
> I might also look up the midwest pens as well. The Breeze Ex pen looks interesting. I wonder how that one stands up to the seabreeze and the midwest pens. Hopefully shipping to Canada won't be too costly.[/B]


The Icrate that I posted a link and part number to was only $35 and plenty sturdy with a top and bottom to it. You really might want to look into that.

Cyndi


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Petsmart Metal pen: Hate it! Wasted my money. I never set it up and it is heavy and hard to manuver. 

Seabreeze pet pen: LOVE IT! The couple that sell these are AMA members and they have a loyal following with the breeders. The pens are really well designed, light weight and comfortable to use.


----------

